# 2011 TCR Advanced 1 vs 2010 TCR Advanced 2



## royta (May 24, 2008)

I looked at the 2011 catalog today. The 2011 TCR Advanced 1 with an ARP (Average Retail Price) of $3100 is the replacement of the 2010 TCR Advanced 2 which had an ARP of $3400. Both are equipped with Ultegra 6700. It appears there are two main differences between the two years. The 2011 comes with the Advanced SL fork instead of the just the Advanced fork. Though, that could be a typo in the catalog, because the the 2011 TCR Advanced 2 is listed as only having the regular Advanced fork. The second thing I noticed is the Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset is being replaced with the DT Swiss R1800 Giant LTD Edition wheelset that you can find on the less expensive 105 5700 equipped 2010 TCR Advanced 2 that had an ARP of $2470.

There's a shop that can sell me the 2010 TCR Advanced 2 for $2600, or I can get the 2011 TCR Advanced 1 for $2500. What should I do? Why is the ARP of the 2011 $300 less than 2010? Where is the decrease in cost? Is it the wheels? How much better are the Ksyrium Elite wheels over the R1800 wheels?

Thanks for the advice.


----------

